# Northern California Retriever Trial Club



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open callbacks to second series (46 dogs) -

1,3,10,12,13,18,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,44,46,47,48,49,50,55,56,58,59,61,62,63,64,67,68,69,70,71,73,75,77,79

Scratches - 4,5,6,40,41,45,80

Open will be starting at 8:00 AM tomorrow with dog 34.

Amateur callbacks to second series (51 dogs) -

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,32,33,34,35,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,51,52,53,54,55,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,66,67,68

Scratches - 15,23,24,25,29,31,48,49,57,65

Amateur will be starting at 8:30 AM tomorrow with dog 44.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Open (27 dogs) -

1,10,12,13,18,20,24,27,28,29,30,32,33,36,37,38,46,47,49,50,55,58,61,68,75,77,79


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Amateur (36 dogs) -

1,3,4,8,9,10,13,16,17,18,19,20,21,26,27,28,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,51,52,53,55,59,62,63,64,67,68


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thank you very much Sharon. Good luck!


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone have 3rd series Amateur callbacks?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to last series Open (18 dogs) -

10,12,13,18,24,27,28,30,36,37,38,47,49,50,55,58,61,77

Will start with dog 77.

Unofficial callbacks to last series Amateur (19 dogs) -

1,4,8,9,16,17,18,19,26,33,38,41,51,52,55,62,63,64,67

Will start at 9:00 AM with dog 62.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any derby call backs


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Any results? Gotta be done by now...


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open results -

1st Sally/Pleasant (new FC from what I see on Entry Express - congrats Luann, Don and Helen!)
2nd Dottie/Kahn
3rd Odin/Fangsrud (new FC - congrats Eric and Armand!)
4th Tucker/Henninger
RJ Nitro/Pingatore
J Lacy/Zahornacky
J Gus/Fangsrud
J Maddie/Lavin
J Hawkeye/Moore
J Max/Henninger
J Ruddy Duck/Sargenti

Unofficial Amateur results -

1st Agge/Lindbloom
2nd Maddie/Lavin (qualifies for 2015 National Amateur - congrats Kerry!)
3rd Nitro/Pingatore
4th Free/Moore (qualifies for 2015 National Amateur - congrats Michael and Lynn!)
RJ Hawkeye/Moore
J Rusty/van der Lee
J Phoenix/Mettenbrink
J Ivy/Harger
J Hunter/Mettenbrink
J Dillon/Calhoun
J Gnarly/Jackson
J Cappy/Zellner
J Kaylee/Harrigfeld
J Comet/Harger
J Flirt/Jones

Congrats to all!


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Derby / Qual Results????


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats to Luann Pleasant for handling Sally to her Open win which gave her the FC title.

Congrats also to Luann for handling Sally's daughter Maggie (Flyway's Iron Lady) to her Derby win. We are thrilled with the mother-daughter wins and regret we were not at the trial to see them run.

This has happened once before when Ruby won the Open and Sally won the Derby with Don handling.

Don and Helen Graves


----------

